# Mitered half lap joints



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So I'm not entirely sure how I ended up on it, but I stumbled across this earlier while searching for a way to make clamping a half lap glueup a little easier:
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/build-stronger-frames-half-lap-miter-joints/

For those who didnt feel like clicking the link, its a way of combining a miter joint with a half lap. All the strength of a half lap with the looks of a miter, at least from the front. Honestly, it blew my mind a bit, because I never would've thought of combining the two. Should come in handy for me here pretty soon, because funnily enough the reason I was researching clamping a half lap frame was actually because ive been making canvasses, and pretty soon here those canvasses will need frames. Nothing says fun quite like using a project as an excuse to try a new technique, although lately it does feel as if my 'new technique for a new project' list has vastly outpaced my free time. I'm honestly considering taking a week off work to try and work through my backlog of projects!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

From what I've seen the mitered half lap joint isn't what it's cracked up to be. With other joints when they begin to fail they will get loose before they come apart. With the the mitered half lap joint when it starts coming apart it comes completely apart and not immediately repaired damages the wood.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've used them on a few picture frames.. A little tricky till you get the hang of it. You do end up with a little end grain showing on the two edges but I haven't had any come apart. I tested the first one I made by dropping on a corner and it just bounced. Much stronger than a pure miter!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

They are what they are, what appears to be a mitered joint with nearly the strength of a half lap joint, as for coming apart that would depend on type of glue and technique, all things being equal much stronger than a basic miter joint.
I personally prefer a splined miter joint, which is easier to make and also gives a face grain to face grain surface bond, but to each their own.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If the mitered joint is chosen for the looks, I'd save the time and energy and spline or biscuit the joint.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> If the mitered joint is chosen for the looks, I'd save the time and energy and spline or biscuit the joint.


The project I recently completed had 4 mitered doors for a cabinet. I used biscuits to strengthen the miters. It was fast and seems to be strong.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I splined the door frames and panels for out bath vanity, 1998-99, they're still together, even after to daughters and I don't know how many times I had to get under to clear out their hair from the traps.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*splined miters on this kitchen cabinet*



Ghidrah said:


> If the mitered joint is chosen for the looks, I'd save the time and energy and spline or biscuit the joint.


I splined the miters on this large kitchen cabinet:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> I splined the miters on this large kitchen cabinet:


WoodNThings
I noticed you did not miter your drawers on bottom to match the doors on top. Just wondered why you didn't. 
Jim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*'cause...*

I made the upper cabinet first. I then bought the lowers in Mission Style 'cause I like it very much. They don't match exactly for certain, but the leaded glass is more of a focal point than the lowers. No Big Deal in my view.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I like eclectic pretty much everything in our yard screams eclectic as opposed to manicured and formal, same thing with my woodwork.


----------



## JWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Dunno if this will help anyone reading this. its a good reference for me because I'm not good with the names of things and this is a good reference for getting the names and then a quick search on the internet for maybe a good way to do it, or just a quick refresher. 

http://i.imgur.com/lXfWHNh.jpg


----------

